# Sunday 20th Jan SEQ fish



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Just putting some feeler out. My mountainbiking/fishing trip down south was cut short due too my brother breaking his arm and no longer being able to ride so I am lookin at getting out for a fish. Infact I got the next few days off aswell if anyone wants to be drawn away from the cricket in this weather.

I'm thinking about heading out to either Baroon or Maroon dam as they are both small dams easily fished from a yak. I am also open to other suggestions.

Cheers

Turley


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

Ment to be spending the day with the girlfriend saturday, but it is an early start for that trip so I might see what I can do...


----------

